# Help on Getting a Cockapoo puppy?



## Johnnybandit (Apr 10, 2009)

My family and I are seriously considering getting a cockapoo puppy. I am new to this forum and have seen alot of debate about these cross breed dogs. Therefore, I do not wish to start another debate but would like to hear any advice/information from anyone out there who has one of these lovely dogs. I would be more than willing to get a dog from a resuce centre so if anyone knows of any details of cockapoo dogs that need a loving home please let me know. Also any contact details for good breeders of these dogs in the South of England would be appreciated. 
Thanks in anticipation, John


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Not trying to start a debate either, and don't know any cockerpoo breeders so can't help with that, but what is it that attracts you to a cockerpoo and what about it makes you think it a suitable pet?


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there

I own a Cockapoo (we call them Spoodles in Australia) named Spike. He's a terrific little guy. Here's a link to a Youtube slideshow I made for his 4th birthday last year:

Spike the Spoodle is 4 Years Old!

This seems to be mainly a purebred forum, and not many people here have much knowledge or experience of Cockapoos. We have a forum for Spike and his little buddies here "Downunder", but many of the members are from the UK, and there are plenty of other Cockapoo and Spoodle forums, message boards etc where you will find advice and support from people who actually know and own them.

Good luck finding your perfect puppy 

Best wishes,
Linny, Buffy & Spike


----------



## Johnnybandit (Apr 10, 2009)

From the research we have done so far we feel that this type of dog would best suit our family. The size and temperant of this dog and the fact that it sheds minimal fur are factors we like about this dog and the fact that we personally feel that they are a lovely looking dog. We have also been researching Cairn terriers, however put off a little because they like to dig for prey in the garden and could possibly be a bit snappy. At this stage we are open to suggestions of other types of breed of dogs that have similar characteristics of a cockapoo. 
John


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

my parents own a brown cockerpoo she is a springy bundle of fun !! there is one on manytears altho she is 2 young yet they are not takin enquries  they are lovely so loveing .they are hi energy little bundles tho  but are addorable xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Johnnybandit said:


> From the research we have done so far we feel that this type of dog would best suit our family. The size and temperant of this dog and the fact that it sheds minimal fur are factors we like about this dog and the fact that we personally feel that they are a lovely looking dog. We have also been researching Cairn terriers, however put off a little because they like to dig for prey in the garden and could possibly be a bit snappy. At this stage we are open to suggestions of other types of breed of dogs that have similar characteristics of a cockapoo.
> John


Please be aware that cockers shed, and crossing them with a poodle is no guarantee that the resulting pups will not shed either! And don't forget that any dog with a poodle type coat will need regular grooming, clipping every six to eight weeks at a maximum.

What is it about cockers or poodles that turns you off either breed?


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

smeagle said:


> Please be aware that cockers shed, and crossing them with a poodle is no guarantee that the resulting pups will not shed either! And don't forget that any dog with a poodle type coat will need regular grooming, clipping every six to eight weeks at a maximum.
> 
> What is it about cockers or poodles that turns you off either breed?


the shed bit is true & they need brushing every day.you do not however clip them :hand: x


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Theres no guarantee that a cockapoo won't shed and I may be a bit biased but cairns are great little dogs just give them a sandpit in the garden put some toys in there voila no digging problems, very sweet affectionate just stop them mouthing or biting as puppies pretty easy to do. But cockapoos look pretty good as well just find a really good breeder who health tests.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Smeagle you seem to be running down alot of crossbreeds don't you.
Why dont you post some useful stuff about you own breed?
Also if you dont like crossbreeds DON'T BUY ONE.
Let people pick and choose what dog they would like.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Smeagle you seem to be running down alot of crossbreeds don't you.
> Why dont you post some useful stuff about you own breed?
> Also if you dont like crossbreeds DON'T BUY ONE.
> Let people pick and choose what dog they would like.


Colsy you seem to be keen to pick an argument?

Don't you think it is important that the OP is told that buying a poodle cross does not automatically mean you will get a non shedding or even low shedding dog?

I HAVE met quite a few cocker/poodle crosses that need regular clipping. I have also seem some that shed, and some that have a combination coat that both sheds but also needs clipping.

If someone posted asking about either of my breeds I would happily tell them the pros and cons, it is important for potential owners to know all the ins and outs of the breed 

ETA: anyway, Colsy, you don't own a cocker cross, do you? Or are all designer mutts considered the same "breed"?


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

smeagle said:


> Colsy you seem to be keen to pick an argument?
> 
> Don't you think it is important that the OP is told that buying a poodle cross does not automatically mean you will get a non shedding or even low shedding dog?
> 
> ...


do you own a cocker / poodle


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

jilly40 said:


> do you own a cocker / poodle


No... do I need to in order to share my experiences with the particular cross?

You don't own one and you shared your experience with them


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

smeagle said:


> No... do I need to in order to share my experiences with the particular cross?
> 
> You don't own one and you shared your experience with them


 i see one evey day & i have 1st hand experience tho do you


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

jilly40 said:


> i see one evey day & i have 1st hand experience tho do you


Only with the dogs I have come into contact with through obedience, the park, other dogs sports etc.

Do you disagree with my points then? Do you believe that all cocker/poodle crosses don't shed? Do you think that the cocker/poodle crosses I have seen, and the owners I have talked to who have said their dogs need regular clipping are made up and their owners are lying?

Why does your single experience with one crossbreed dog mean that my multiple experiences, and discussions with the dog's owners, are invalid?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Johnnybandit said:


> My family and I are seriously considering getting a cockapoo puppy. I am new to this forum and have seen alot of debate about these cross breed dogs. Therefore, I do not wish to start another debate but would like to hear any advice/information from anyone out there who has one of these lovely dogs. I would be more than willing to get a dog from a resuce centre so if anyone knows of any details of cockapoo dogs that need a loving home please let me know. Also any contact details for good breeders of these dogs in the South of England would be appreciated.
> Thanks in anticipation, John


Hi John, welcome to the forum. You obviously have decided on a cocker/poodle so good luck in your search. As an owner of a mongrel the only advice I can offer is make sure you go to a breeder who health tests both parents (details of the advised tests for each breed can be found on the Kennel Club website) before breeding. Unfortunately, this will mean a good bit of searching and waiting as many choose to breed their pet dog to make a quick buck with having no experience or carrying out these tests.

Our Zach didn't come from health tested parents but I wouldn't go down that route again and next time will do a great deal of research before buying a pup. Check out the sticky thread in the Dog forum section "Advice on buying a puppy" for more details.

Good luck in your search, look forward to seeing some pics when you've brought your pup home.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

well where do i start i have 1st hand experience & ones i reg see on my walks i also have a friend who has 1 non not one of them are clipped o natural i have already stated they are not nec shedless what more can i say


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

jilly40 said:


> well where do i start i have 1st hand experience & ones i reg see on my walks i also have a friend who has 1 non not one of them are clipped o natural i have already stated they are not nec shedless what more can i say


And I'm not discounting your experiences  I am simply saying that I too have met them, and had 'first hand experience' with them, and I have come across some that need clipping as they have a more poodle like coat. Their owners told me so. One even lamented the fact that the dog's coat was neither that of a cocker or poodle, but an odd combination fur types, with the coat shedding but also needing regular clipping.


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

I do own two cockapoos. They don't shed, but some do. They don't need grooming that often, about once every 3 months or so. When they are first clipped they look quite like spaniels but as their hair grows they do need brushing every couple of days.

I have pm'd you Johnny as I refuse to be drawn into yet another 'let's put the cross breeds down' thread.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

all i can say is the ones i have seen are just bunndles of curls ! they look like wooly sheep!! every1 i have come in2 contact with were told not 2 clip inc my parents.i am not dissing what u have seen or been told  the coat is aloose curl n dries very quickly so why clip them? except 4 looks ?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

All I will say, is that they vary quite a lot in size, shape, shedding/nonshedding, coat quality, facial looks, temperament etc. etc.

Even those from the same litter will be variable, much more variable than your average pedigree litter, as the input is from two totally different types of dogs.
If you have your heart set one particular cockerpoo look then you may end up with a completely different looking dog.


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

I clip my two purely because I think they are happier in the hot weather with less fur and also because, like poodles, it can get a a bit too long and a they pick up all sorts in their fur, which is a bit like velcro for picking up leaves and mud , not too mention sticky poo


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

I own the cocker half of a cocker poo and can definately vouch for that.

Only 5 months so no idea what his shedding is like yet but so far a good brush out everyday seems to do the trick.

(hope this helps just incase you get one that is more cocker than poo )

Good luck in your search.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

rainy said:


> I own the cocker half of a cocker poo and can definately vouch for that.
> 
> Only 5 months so no idea what his shedding is like yet but so far a good brush out everyday seems to do the trick.
> 
> ...


that made me lmao ! xx


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's the difference clipped and not-clipped.


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry, they're a bit big!

This one might show their bodies better


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

omg hun they are gorgeous  will try n get a pic of tess when my parents are back xx


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

spoodlemum said:


> I do own two cockapoos. They don't shed, but some do. They don't need grooming that often, about once every 3 months or so. When they are first clipped they look quite like spaniels but as their hair grows they do need brushing every couple of days.
> 
> I have pm'd you Johnny as I refuse to be drawn into yet another 'let's put the cross breeds down' thread.


You're two are gorgeous, Spoodlemum!

My experience is about the same as yours. My boy doesn't shed either. I get him clipped about every 6 to 8 weeks in the summer (it gets very hot down here in Australia), and then in the winter I let him grow out. He doesn't need much brushing when his coat is short, but I need to give him a thorough going over every week or so when it's long.

I've been posting on the Spoodle Forum for over 5 years now, and the general experience there seems to be that most Spoodles/Cockapoos don't shed, and those that do usually shed significantly less than do Cockers. They don't have that "doggy" odour either, which is good if (like mine) they sleep in the bedroom 

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## spoodlemum (Oct 3, 2008)

I like their hair a bit longer, and their hair is so soft it's like having a teddy bear on your lap, but I do think it would be very hot for them in the summer.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

lol we call tess the teddy bear!! x


----------



## gilly145 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Johnybandit - welcome!!

I own a Cockerpoo and he is just a bundle of naughty loveliness!! Our Charlie is 9 months old now and he has been clipped once and I do intend to have him clipped every now and then. The reasons for this are that he is black and in the summer (hopefully!!) he will just melt in the heat, so will cut it back for him then, and also like Jane said, his fur becomes like velcro! He often runs around on our walks with all sorts of twigs, sticks sticking to him!! Saying that I just love the the shaggy perm look of him!!

I think a Cockerpoo is an excellent choice of dog for a family, and would have no hesitation in recommdning this 'breed'. Charlie is very excitable, and has bundles of energy - loves nothing more than attention and play!! Charlie doesn't really shed.

I found him on breedersonline.co.uk.

If you would like any further information, just let me know.

Gilly


----------



## Johnnybandit (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks to all the positive comments that have been made. The hard bit now will be trying to find a puppy for our home!!!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

I've never met a 'cockapoo' but I have met quite a few 'cavapoos' and they are lovely dogs. I'm biased but I love poodles. Cocker spaniels have great personalities too. Good luck with finding your pup.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Good luck in your search and post pics  

as some have mentioned just be aware that with cross-breeds you cannot be quite sure what you are getting yourself into (in terms of temperament, shedding etc etc each personal experience is just that, a personal experience), much less than with pure breeds, and you can end up with the best or the worse of best breeds so make sure you find top-notch breeders if possible and who test their dogs for all the relevant health checks (for cockers and poodles)

Have fun looking for a pup! 

xx


----------



## gilly145 (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree with Obada in that you should try and find a good breeder who carries out all the necessary health testing, however, I personally think that you can have the best/worst of any dog regardless of whether its a pedigree/mongrel/known cross.


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

I own a cocker spaniel who I think is great, but saying this all the cockerpoos I've met have been lovely dogs too, and I know my sister is keen to give one a home when she is in a position to care for a dog. Think they need quite slot of grooming as already mentioned by other posters. Don't know any breeders but always lots on pets4homes site - just make sure both parents are health tested and you can see the pups with the mum. As a designer dog there are lots of unscrupulous puppy farmers trying to make a quick buck, so if your instincts tell you something is wrong then I would leave it.
As mentioned there is one on the many tears website, who on last update was going to be ready for rehoming in two weeks.
Good luck with your search


----------



## freddies_mum (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi

I'm the lucky owner of a gorgeous 8 month old cockerpoo. He has the temperament of any dog I've ever met, is intelligent and of course looks gorgeous! I know we maybe got lucky but his coat doesn't shed at all. We like the shaggy look so have kept his coat long so far, but will eventually have him scissored.

I'll PM you with the details of the breeders we used as I know there are mixed views, but he did come with health checks and 5 generation family tree etc.


----------



## bethanyc17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am also looking for a cockapoo, and finding it hard to find one as they are so popular, everyone i ring up they have already been sold!
cross-breeds are best to get as it means they are less likely to get diseases common with that breed, they are also likely to live longer.
They do not shed and also do not emit the doggy odour due to their fur which is a positive. 
Altogether cockapoos are the perfect breed for people who are looking for a low maintance dog and need min amount of money spent on them!
There is a breeder in leicestershire called martin shaw kennels, but they will not be ready till late october.
Hope this has been of help


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

How come I missed this thread?

I LOVE COCKERPOO'S. There, I've said it - out loud lol

I have had several dogs over the years and loved them all. I now have a cockerpoo pup and can honestly say that he is a brilliant dog, so much so that I am seriously considering getting him a 'brother' next year.

He is quick on the uptake (mostly!), playful, very friendly, loves dogs and people, and great with kids. His fur is very soft and wavy, and a weekly brish at the moment is all that is needed to keep it tidy. He does not moult.

Although he is not perfectly behaved as yet, (his lack of recall has to be seen to be believed), but from day one he settled well in his crate, has never been a problem when left in the house alone, is good in the car and was quick to housetrain.

He has the most endearing habit of lying on his back on my knee playing with one of his toys, and kicking his back legs like some big furry bear 

I would thoroughly recommend a cockerpoo and if you want details of where I got mine from then please pm me


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Please take a peek at this site, it has information on poodle crosses.....

The Labradoodle Trust

Also check what health tests each breed needs, and only buy from someone who carries out the minimum recommended for ABS breeders for both poodles and cockers.

I've only seen a few of these crosses, and I personally don't like them, I prefer both the pedigree breeds. The crosses I've seen seemed to have an awkward movement, and none of the vitality of either pedigree, they haven't all been similar either. Perhaps I need to see a few more but that's my honest opinion of the ones I've come across.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bethanyc17 said:


> I am also looking for a cockapoo, and finding it hard to find one as they are so popular, everyone i ring up they have already been sold!
> *cross-breeds are best to get as it means they are less likely to get diseases common with that breed, they are also likely to live longer.*
> They do not shed and also do not emit the doggy odour due to their fur which is a positive.
> Altogether cockapoos are the perfect breed for people who are looking for a low maintance dog and need min amount of money spent on them!
> ...


Sadly this isn't true, if the puppy comes from 2 different crossed breeds, both of which carry hereditary diseases, the puppy can inherit diseases from both parents


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Please take a peek at this site, it has information on poodle crosses.....
> 
> The Labradoodle Trust
> 
> ...


I have met a few, they vary greatly in looks but as a "pet" cross i think its a pretty good match. Like i have said before leaving aside all the nonsense "designer" side they appear to make nice little dogs .

Interestingly the ones i have met Oscar has always adored playing with because they seem to have the same play pattern as him (all about the chase )


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I have met a few, they vary greatly in looks but as a "pet" cross i think its a pretty good match. Like i have said before leaving aside all the nonsense "designer" side they appear to make nice little dogs .
> 
> Interestingly the ones i have met Oscar has always adored playing with because they seem to have the same play pattern as him (all about the chase )


I don't doubt they make lovely pets, and I've nothing against people breeding them as companion animals, but I should imagine finding a breeder who health tests is like rocking horse poo.

I like my dogs big and daft in any case, so perhaps it's jus that the ones I've seen are too small and not quite as daft as mine


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

bethanyc17 said:


> I am also looking for a cockapoo, and finding it hard to find one as they are so popular, everyone i ring up they have already been sold!
> cross-breeds are best to get as it means they are less likely to get diseases common with that breed, they are also likely to live longer.
> They do not shed and also do not emit the doggy odour due to their fur which is a positive.
> Altogether cockapoos are the perfect breed for people who are looking for a low maintance dog and need min amount of money spent on them!
> ...


i have three cockapoos and love them dearly, howevery i do not agree with all you coments. some do have some form of shedding, im lucky with my lot i dont find much with them, but i have herd from others who need to bath their cockapoo every week so they donto react to them.

as for exspence, the dog cockapoos are not low mantanence regarding their coat and depending on how long you keep them can coast quite a bit at the groomers depending how often you need to take them every 8 to 12 weeks.

exersize they still need as much as any other dog.

but yeah the cockapoo are lovely and i wouldnt swap them.


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I've only seen a few of these crosses, and I personally don't like them, I prefer both the pedigree breeds. The crosses I've seen seemed to have an awkward movement, and none of the vitality of either pedigree


If you want to see vitality I will let you borrow my little fella for a few hours SL.

Just make sure you tie everything down and say goodbye to all your precious garden plants!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I don't doubt they make lovely pets, and I've nothing against people breeding them as companion animals, but I should imagine finding a breeder who health tests is like rocking horse poo.
> 
> I like my dogs big and daft in any case, so perhaps it's jus that the ones I've seen are too small and not quite as daft as mine


Like i said in terms of a "pet" companion dog i have liked the ones i have seen but i can imagine the health testing is hard o find.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

ploddingon said:


> If you want to see vitality I will let you borrow my little fella for a few hours SL.
> 
> Just make sure you tie everything down and say goodbye to all your precious garden plants!


I'll do you a swap, you can say goodbye to the contents of your house pretty much if you let my two inside  Once Indie builds up speed, it can get a bit scary, lol!!!

Rainybow, completely agree, but the health testing thing is the part that always worries me with any cross breeds. A lot of people seem to think that it's acceptable not to as they're not breeding pedigrees, and let's face it, all those pedigree dogs are inbred with genetic health problems, right? When in fact all dogs carry genetic health problems, cross breeds as well, so it's no less important for people breeding crosses to health test as well. Not to do so is just cutting corners and bad breeding practices in my book.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I know a few cockapoos and "yes" they are great little dogs, but low mantainance "no" less health problems "no" wouldnt try to put anyone off buying one i lve them but i do think there are a lot of misconceptions when it comes to these doodle breeds.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I know a few cockapoos and "yes" they are great little dogs, but low mantainance "no" less health problems "no" wouldnt try to put anyone off buying one i lve them but i do think there are a lot of misconceptions when it comes to these doodle breeds.


I agree with this


----------



## bekki_s (Jun 20, 2010)

The woman who ive's a few doors down, has a cockerpoo, he is absolutely adorable. Very very loving.
I personally love these type's of dog, and if i didn't have Lilly my labradoodle i wold definately get one, but my landasy would have a fit if we suggested another dog lol


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I know a few cockapoos and "yes" they are great little dogs, but low mantainance "no" less health problems "no" wouldnt try to put anyone off buying one i lve them but i do think there are a lot of misconceptions when it comes to these doodle breeds.


I agree their are a lot of misconceptions, both for and against. Cockapoos are fabulous little dogs, but are definitely not low maintenance. They of course require clipping, as do both their parents breeds.

Certainly all the published scientific research indicates that crossbred dogs live longer, and are healthier, but that has probably more to do with poor breeding practices amongst less reputable purebred breeders than anything else,

Cockapoo breeders should health test their parent dogs for complaints common to Poodles and Cocker Spaniels, with hips, knees and eyes as an absolute minimum.

We have many Cockapoos in Agility Club, and being fast and smart little dogs, they tend to excel. They are also very sweet affectionate, and love nothing more than a cuddle on your lap. I'd have another in a heartbeat 

If anyone is interested, their is now a Cockapoo forum in the UK at Log In


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Linny said:


> Certainly all the published scientific research indicates that crossbred dogs live longer, and are healthier, but that has probably more to do with poor breeding practices amongst less reputable purebred breeders than anything else,
> 
> Cockapoo breeders should health test their parent dogs for complaints common to Poodles and Cocker Spaniels, with hips, knees and eyes as an absolute minimum.
> 
> ...


Completely agree re health testing but just have to pick you up on the cross breed longevity thing. The majority of cross breeds are between breeds that will live longer, so you'll get a terrier x collie, terriers live longer than collies, generally speaking, so of course this type of cross will skew the data, I feel. You rarely get a great dane x mastiff, two short lived species that would balance out the data, if that makes sense?

Unless you know you have a balanced set of data to draw statistics from, then you can't really make any firm conclusions about it regarding health and longevity.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Johnnybandit said:


> My family and I are seriously considering getting a cockapoo puppy. I am new to this forum and have seen alot of debate about these cross breed dogs. Therefore, I do not wish to start another debate but would like to hear any advice/information from anyone out there who has one of these lovely dogs. I would be more than willing to get a dog from a resuce centre so if anyone knows of any details of cockapoo dogs that need a loving home please let me know. Also any contact details for good breeders of these dogs in the South of England would be appreciated.
> Thanks in anticipation, John


you should look for a responsible breeder who does the maximum health tests for the cross not a breeder who cuts corners and only does the minimum testing putting their potential puppies healths at risk, the recomended tests are..
hip scoring,elbows,hypothyriodism,eye testing,von willebrands disease.

good luck


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Completely agree re health testing but just have to pick you up on the cross breed longevity thing. The majority of cross breeds are between breeds that will live longer, so you'll get a terrier x collie, terriers live longer than collies, generally speaking, so of course this type of cross will skew the data, I feel. You rarely get a great dane x mastiff, two short lived species that would balance out the data, if that makes sense?
> .


I do understand your point. I'm a scientist myself by training (albeit in an unrelated field) and these type of population studies are designed to avoid skewing the data in the way suggested.

For example, smaller breeds tend to live longer that larger breeds, so in one study the researchers compared the health and longevity of purebreds and crosses in different weight groups, as well as overall. The median age at death was 8.5 years for all mixed breed dogs and 6.7 years for all pure breed dog. For each weight group, the age at death of purebred dogs was significantly less than for mixed breed dogs.

There have been numerous studies published over the years, all with a similar result. Again, the difference probably has more to do with poor breeding practices amongst less responsible purebred breeders than anything else. if you did a comparison using only purebred dogs from breeders who placed an emphasis primarily upon the health of their dogs, the results would likely be significantly different.

Hopefully the changes in testing regimes that some breed clubs are now recommending to their members, the increased understanding of inheritance patterns for certain diseases and the importance of genetic diversity, plus the greater availability of DNA testing etc will help narrow the gap.


----------



## freddies_mum (Apr 12, 2009)

I think Johnnybandit got his cockerpoo, from the same breeder that I got mine from. Since I posted in April 09 I have also added a 2nd (this time rescue) cockerpoo and a labradoodle to my family. They are brilliant dogs but do need a lot of maintenance, I have one with a poodle-type coat that doesn't shed but we do have clipped, and one with a wavy coat that sheds a little bit and matts like hell! But they are warm, loving, energetic and clever. I've just started competing in agility with my eldest.

On health testing - it is so important. My first came from eye-tested parents, though if I were buying now I would look for other tests too. There are some very good labradoodle breeders out there now who are doing all the right tests, so lets hope the cockerpoo breeders follow suit.

Doodlepost is a forum set up specifically for breeders of poodle crosses, but to register as a breeder on there you need to be prepared to provide proof of health testing. Anyone searching for a pup, it is a good place to start.


----------

